# New Masterbuilt Charcoal Cabinet Digital



## mike243 (Nov 24, 2020)

Seen somebody posted another message about this smoker, I am thinking about it but its out of stock till almost January , looks to be a minion  style charcoal basket with fan like the  Gravity fed smokers


----------



## Wasi (Nov 24, 2020)

I upgraded to that smoker this year and I really love it. It holds temps fantastic and heats up quickly.  You also spend a lot less time tending to the fire like a stick burner.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 24, 2020)

Where did you find this smoker?  First i can find said December 28 available


----------



## mike243 (Nov 24, 2020)

the link didnt post                                             https://www.masterbuilt.com/products/40-inch-digital-charcoal-smoker


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm looking at this one too.  It's $349.99 from MB.  Seems like a good system.  

 Wasi
 How often do you use yours?  Have you done any long cooks on it?  Any mods needed?  Thanks for any info you can share.  I've mostly done MES electric for years.  Tried the pellet thing for 1 year, didn't like it too much.  This charcoal/lump charcoal seems like it might give flavor closer to a stick burner with a lot less work.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 29, 2020)

Wonder if it will have similar firebox issues as the gravity 560/1050 series


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 29, 2020)

There's very few reviews on the MB site. Don't want to pull the trigger and then have problems.


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 29, 2020)

This design is harder to mess up. Pit Boss cabinets tend to have fewer issues than their traditional horizontal units. Doesn't require as large a fire or as much airflow in a fully vertical cooker. Firebox won't get as hot, and it looks like this thing only runs up to 400°F.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 30, 2020)

Its not made the same as the gravity and I dont see it having a lot of problems


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 30, 2020)

I read a negative review that it came from the package with several welds broken, and 1 door not closing properly.  The other reviews were good, but all were given it for free to test.  The negative review actually purchased it.  It seems like a very good idea.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2020)

It looks like a much simpler design than the GF smokers. A giant charcoal basket and a fan to regulate air getting to the fire. Not much to go wrong or burn out. I Love seeing new innovative designs hitting the market...JJ


----------



## psychobrew (Dec 14, 2020)

Does anyone have it yet?  I want to pull the trigger but I want to be sure it's decent fist.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 14, 2020)

I just pulled the trigger Saturday night on Amazon, they had 16 in stock, due to deliver Tuesday night.  I was surprised, cause it had been out of stock on Amazon and MB until late Dec or mid Jan.  So it's due tomorrow, and I should have it up and running this week, barring complications, lol.  I'll post pics and reports asap.  Wish me luck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2020)

Good Luck then. Always an exciting time to be getting a new Smoker. Any Cooking TOYS really...JJ


----------



## psychobrew (Dec 14, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I just pulled the trigger Saturday night on Amazon, they had 16 in stock, due to deliver Tuesday night.  I was surprised, cause it had been out of stock on Amazon and MB until late Dec or mid Jan.  So it's due tomorrow, and I should have it up and running this week, barring complications, lol.  I'll post pics and reports asap.  Wish me luck.



Good luck.  Amazon is out of stock again but Masterbuilt has them in stock.

Do you know  if the temps can get low enough to smoke beef jerky?


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't know if the temps get low enough to smoke Jerky.  Once I get using I will find out and let you know however.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good Luck then. Always an exciting time to be getting a new Smoker. Any Cooking TOYS really...JJ


Thanks JJ, it's been such a long time since a new Smoker for me or anything else for that matter, lol.  I hope I remember how to get excited, lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 14, 2020)

Cabo


 chef jimmyj
  thanks for the likes.  They are very appreciated.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 14, 2020)

psychobrew
 Thanks for the like, they are very appreciated.


----------



## psychobrew (Dec 22, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> psychobrew
> Thanks for the like, they are very appreciated.



Any updates?


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 22, 2020)

psychobrew said:


> Any updates?


Hoping to have put together this weekend.  Got busy last week, put me a week behind.  I did open the box, and it is packed so tight, which is good, but it took 20 minutes to get out of the box, and the loose parts are all packed even tighter inside the smoker for shipping.  It took 15 minutes to get 1 of the parts out, it was in there so tight with cardboard.  I was worried I was gonna damage the cabinet pulling this out.  But I got it , now hoping the rest comes out easier.  Directions say 45 minutes to assemble, it's taken longer just to get out of the box.  Updates definitely coming soon.  Thanks for checking, I'm also anxious, but wrapping up work, new Granddaughter, and the Holidays, etc.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 3, 2021)

Saw 1 in stock today at Lowe's and it looks NICE. 
Any updates on yours ?


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes.  Finally got all of the parts out of it.  It was pretty easy to put together. Directions and all were simple to follow.  Seasoned per directions, etc.  Today did my first cook, I did Spare Ribs, easy peasy, right?  Here's some pics.
Here it is loaded up with 8 lbs of briquets. Wally world brand, I forget the name, supposed to be the same as Royal Oak.  With my electric starter inserted for 4 minutes.






Another angle as it started smoldering.





Pic of the control panel, a little hard to see.  Same panel as the Gravity feed units.





About 1 hour in, Ribs on top rack, smoke going.





I used the MB app to run everything, the app worked perfectly and very easy.  Cooked the Ribs at 230' pit temp for 5 hours.  Temp started to drop so I finished up in the oven for 30 minutes at 350'.  Ribs came out good, sorry no finished photos, definitely next week as I plan to use this 1-2 times per week until I master it.
I felt there was hardly any smoke flavor.  I added Hickory chunks to the Charcoal, maybe not enough, they burned up pretty fast.  The next cook this week I will use the AMNPS tube or tray to add more smoke.  The only other issues were there is no gasket around the Food chamber door, so a lot of smoke escapes, and there a small leak around the glass in the door, some moisture leaked from the top down the outside of the glass.  Lastly, the side walls are very flimsy, not double insulated, like the MES electric smokers.
I'm more disappointed in the no gasket around the door and the glass leak than anything else.  I'll use it for short cooks, but not long ones like Briskets, or Butts.  The full charcoal basket looks to only last 6-7 hours per load.  Thanks for being patient, and stopping in.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh man that looks nice. Love the size of the cooking area  and conrtoller. Are you going to add the lava seal to stop the leaks ?  I'm sure with more use you'll get the timing of the basket and smoke mastered !


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Oh man that looks nice. Love the size of the cooking area  and conrtoller. Are you going to add the lava seal to stop the leaks ?  I'm sure with more use you'll get the timing of the basket and smoke mastered !


Thanks.  Definitely gonna add a seal to the door.  I'm looking for info now.  So far there's one from Big Green Egg that a few guys recommend.  Looks easy enough to install.  My bigger concern is the door glass leak.  Small leak but looks worse than it is.  Once I seal the door I'll recheck how bad the glass leak is.  I plan to use it 1-2 times weekly until I get the timing mastered.  Definitely gonna use the AMNPS tube next time this week.

I love the cooking area size as well.  The shelves are very adjustable, the tracks they sit on have a few different holes to change to, so you can make a lot of different configurations as needed.  I was also impressed with the ease of use within the app and the controller.  Just wish the walls were better insulated like the MES electric Smokers.  But I think in the long run it'll be a nice toy.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

I found some tape at Lowe's for my Smoke Hollow propane and it made a huge differnce in holding smoke and temp. Enjoy !


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> I found some tape at Lowe's for my Smoke Hollow propane and it made a huge differnce in holding smoke and temp. Enjoy !


Do you have a ;ink to that tape? Or a photo you can send me? I like to explore all options.  Thanks.


----------



## robrpb (Jan 4, 2021)

I just bought a seal kit for my Weber kettle from bbq gaskets. The kit was specific to my grill, so I thought I would give it a try. It was just shipped today. so I have no other information about it. They sell kits specific to different brands, as well as other gasket material.






						BBQ Smoker Gasket Seals - Firebox Door, Cook Chamber Lid  | BBQ Gaskets  | BBQ Gaskets
					

Our gasket kits install easily to create an airtight seal which results in better heat retention than your grill has from the factory. LavaLock, FireBlack, Total Control BBQ, Gasket, seal, adhesive, leak stop, food safe bbq gasket. smoker gasket kit, smoker door seal, nomex, aramid, strip...




					bbqgaskets.com


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Do you have a ;ink to that tape? Or a photo you can send me? I like to explore all options.  Thanks.


I'll look tonight when I get in.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

robrpb said:


> I just bought a seal kit for my Weber kettle from bbq gaskets. The kit was specific to my grill, so I thought I would give it a try. It was just shipped today. so I have no other information about it. They sell kits specific to different brands, as well as other gasket material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, I'll check it out.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> I'll look tonight when I get in.


Thanks 912,  appreciate it.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oklahoma-Joe-s-Oklahoma-Joe-s-Gasket/1001459654
		

Hopefully the link works


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 4, 2021)

912smoker said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oklahoma-Joe-s-Oklahoma-Joe-s-Gasket/1001459654
> 
> 
> Hopefully the link works


Thanks, link does work, and I'm comparing this to the BGE item.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the update, take them racks your not using out next time, no need washing something for no reason lol. I am waiting till I can lay my hands on 1 and the $ to get it lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 9, 2021)

Good idea Mike.  I'm doing Whole Chickens tomorrow, and I'll post it as I go.  Hoping to get the gasket stuff later next week.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 14, 2021)

Wasi said:


> I upgraded to that smoker this year and I really love it. It holds temps fantastic and heats up quickly.  You also spend a lot less time tending to the fire like a stick burner.


I've done 2 smokes on this so far, Ribs and Whole Chickens.  My biggest issue is I have added a couple of hickory wood chunks to the charcoal basket for flavor.  After 20-30 minutes I get an Err4 code.   I open the Coal basket drawer, and the chunks are flaming on fire.  Is it ok for them to be on fire like that?  I assume that's why the err 4 code came up.  I reset the code, and took out the wood chunks and no more flare ups or error code.  What do you use for flavor while cooking?  All of the youtube vids show them putting wood chunks in with the charcoals for flavor.  I tried the AMAZN tube with pellets, but it doesn't stay lit in the cook chamber.
Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Wasi (Jan 14, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I've done 2 smokes on this so far, Ribs and Whole Chickens.  My biggest issue is I have added a couple of hickory wood chunks to the charcoal basket for flavor.  After 20-30 minutes I get an Err4 code.   I open the Coal basket drawer, and the chunks are flaming on fire.  Is it ok for them to be on fire like that?  I assume that's why the err 4 code came up.  I reset the code, and took out the wood chunks and no more flare ups or error code.  What do you use for flavor while cooking?  All of the youtube vids show them putting wood chunks in with the charcoals for flavor.  I tried the AMAZN tube with pellets, but it doesn't stay lit in the cook chamber.
> Any suggestions are appreciated.


I have not seen the error code for at all.  What I normally do is load the hopper with lump charcoal and then I mix in small chuck wood.  I normally use hickory and Cherry  for flavor.  Yes it is ok that they are smoking.  Have you made sure you have the vents open?  I also made the following mod to save on fuel.   Masterbuilt 1050/560 Hopper Mod - Save $$$ - YouTube  At first I thought it would not work but now I can got long multiple smokes and do not end up with that much ash in the bucket.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 14, 2021)

Wasi said:


> I have not seen the error code for at all.  What I normally do is load the hopper with lump charcoal and then I mix in small chuck wood.  I normally use hickory and Cherry  for flavor.  Yes it is ok that they are smoking.  Have you made sure you have the vents open?  I also made the following mod to save on fuel.   Masterbuilt 1050/560 Hopper Mod - Save $$$ - YouTube  At first I thought it would not work but now I can got long multiple smokes and do not end up with that much ash in the bucket.


Thanks for the reply.  Do you have the MB gravity Smoker or the 40" Charcoal Smoker?  The youtube link mod you sent is for the Gravity feed, and I thought you had the 40" Charcoal Smoker.  I have the 40" Charcoal.
My issue is the Wood Chunks I put in for flavor flare up in flames and give an error code.  I only use 3-4 of them among the Briquets.  Is there an alternative way to get flavor into the smoke while avoiding the flare ups?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 14, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Do you have the MB gravity Smoker or the 40" Charcoal Smoker?  The youtube link mod you sent is for the Gravity feed, and I thought you had the 40" Charcoal Smoker.  I have the 40" Charcoal.
> My issue is the Wood Chunks I put in for flavor flare up in flames and give an error code.  I only use 3-4 of them among the Briquets.  Is there an alternative way to get flavor into the smoke while avoiding the flare ups?




Mike, 
Have you tried putting the chunks in the charcoal partition tray? 
If I am not mistaken, MB suggests using the partition for wood chunks when smoking between 225-275.  Just a thought.

Stu


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 14, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Mike,
> Have you tried putting the chunks in the charcoal partition tray?
> If I am not mistaken, MB suggests using the partition for wood chunks when smoking between 225-275.  Just a thought.
> 
> Stu


Stu,
Yes I put 1 small 2" chunk of Hickory in the partition, and it eventually flared up as well.  I only used 4 chunks total, 1 in the partition, and 3 scattered among the Briquets.  I'm thinking this next time putting the 3-4 chunks on the bottom of the Briquets, and the Briquets on top?  Maybe then if the chunks flare up, it won's be so close to the top, and not throw the error code.  I've watched a few youtube videos, but they all show putting the chunks on top of the Briquets.  No mention of flare ups.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 14, 2021)

I thought about soaking the chunks in water for 30 minutes before using.  I hate that method, but maybe worth a try?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 14, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Stu,
> Yes I put 1 small 2" chunk of Hickory in the partition, and it eventually flared up as well.  I only used 4 chunks total, 1 in the partition, and 3 scattered among the Briquets.  I'm thinking this next time putting the 3-4 chunks on the bottom of the Briquets, and the Briquets on top?  Maybe then if the chunks flare up, it won's be so close to the top, and not throw the error code.  I've watched a few youtube videos, but they all show putting the chunks on top of the Briquets.  No mention of flare ups.




Hmmm... putting the chunks under the briquettes is worth a try.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 14, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I thought about soaking the chunks in water for 30 minutes before using.  I hate that method, but maybe worth a try?




Psst...I soak my chunks before adding them to the Sportsman Grill.  It helps a little to stop the chunks from catching immediately.
It is worth a try too.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 14, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Psst...I soak my chunks before adding them to the Sportsman Grill.  It helps a little to stop the chunks from catching immediately.
> It is worth a try too.


I'm gonna soak the chunks a little this next time and put them under the Briquets also. I'll let you know how it goes.  
After this one, I'm gonna try one with Lump Charcoal instead of Briquets.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 14, 2021)

Stu, thanks for the like and the advice.  They are appreciated.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 14, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Stu, thanks for the like and the advice.  They are appreciated.



Mike,

You're entirely welcome.

I am hoping we all can get this figued out. 

Stu


----------



## diversification (Jul 8, 2021)

Hey guys, just wanted to check and see if there's any more info about this smoker you may have to offer.  Do you recommend it?  Sounds like it probably isn't a very good set-and-forget type of unit based on what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 8, 2021)

diversification said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to check and see if there's any more info about this smoker you may have to offer.  Do you recommend it?  Sounds like it probably isn't a very good set-and-forget type of unit based on what I'm seeing so far.


I used it for 4 months and didn't like the results.  The idea was good, the bluetooth and wifi worked ok.  But no matter what I did, any wood I added to the coals would flare up and cause an error code.  That caused me to have to turn it off, restart, etc.  So I could never get wood flavor out of it, only charcoal.  I gifted it to a friend that has a lot more patience than I do. I got a Chargriller Charcoal Grill #2175 with add on side smoker making it an offset smoker.  I've used it a few times and it works great, just not for long cooks. I still use my MES 40 as my main Smoker.  Hoping this helps.


----------



## diversification (Jul 8, 2021)

Yep, that's kinda what I've been seeing in the various reviews too. I was considering it because of a deal that just got posted, but it sounds like a pass to me.  Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 8, 2021)

No problem.  I just saw a deal for it at Wallyworld for $250.  I paid the original price of $440 I think.


----------



## diversification (Jul 9, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> No problem.  I just saw a deal for it at Wallyworld for $250.  I paid the original price of $440 I think.


Yep that's the one. Still not worth it if it doesn't work well. Hoping for a MES 40 deal in the near future.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 9, 2021)

diversification said:


> Yep that's the one. Still not worth it if it doesn't work well. Hoping for a MES 40 deal in the near future.


You can find good used MES 40's on FB marketplace low priced sometimes.


----------

